# How to lose the woman you love...



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

These points about what a woman wants is SO true...

How to Lose the Woman You Love For Good. | elephant journal


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Good article!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

YES to all of these. Big way to kill love.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good article. My husband does number 9 a lot, even on date night. He doesn't do a lot of calling or texting, mostly checking his emails and surfing the web. Drives me crazy when he does it at the dinner table.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I would add to that: "Spend your weekends and days off with your buddies and doing things that exclude her."


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> These points about what a woman wants is SO true...
> 
> How to Lose the Woman You Love For Good. | elephant journal


Actually quite a good piece.

Although I don't think anything is guaranteed in life , a man could be the exact opposite of this list, be the most loving , sensitive , caring man / husband and still his wife or girlfriend cheats on him or walks away, or give him the ILYBINILWY speech.

Then there are some guys that are like total jacka$$es and they check out on every point on that list , but somehow their wife / girlfriend sticks with them. Sometimes they are even serial cheaters yet the wife stays. :scratchhead:

I guess in both scenarios, it all comes down to the persons involved.

# 7. _Make sex your be all- end all- expression of love._ Is the downfall of a lot of relationships, and it can go both ways.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

The defensiveness is my biggest problem, I'm working on that. So true.


----------



## WillinTampa (Jun 18, 2014)

firebelly1 said:


> These points about what a woman wants is SO true...
> 
> How to Lose the Woman You Love For Good. | elephant journal



I've tried all of these things and she's still here!

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

John Lee said:


> The defensiveness is my biggest problem, I'm working on that. So true.


I plead guilty to # 3

3] _. " Don’t listen to her when she talks to you or even better yet, interrupt when she’s sharing her heart with corrections to her thinking and answers for her problems..."_

But my strong point is the opposite of #8.

We almost always fool around and joke with each other.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WillinTampa said:


> I've tried all of these things and she's still here!
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Did you try the one I added in my post above?


Just try harder...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

that is the worst web sight I've seen in a long time.......liberal proaganda at its best.

excuse me while I go puke my guts out!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a very good list - but a short one. There are MANY other things one can do to lose the woman they love (or maybe just think they love).


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Caribbean Man said:


> Actually quite a good piece.
> 
> Although I don't think anything is guaranteed in life , a man could be the exact opposite of this list, be the most loving , sensitive , caring man / husband and still his wife or girlfriend cheats on him or walks away, or give him the ILYBINILWY speech.
> 
> ...


This x infinity


----------



## WillinTampa (Jun 18, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Did you try the one I added in my post above?
> 
> 
> Just try harder...


That's a good one---thanks!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

While I'm not habitually guilty of any of these yet, I catch myself drifting towards them every now and then. There are moods when I just don't want to listen.

Like when she calls me on the way home from work and yaps at me.
I hate talking on the phone, and I try to listen, but I'm wanting her to wrap it up quick.

that said, I've only been married to her for 13 months. I've gotta watch myself not just now, but for the next 20 years.

'they' say marriage is hard work. This list is part of what 'they' mean.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I like that article. It's about the little things that make me the most happy.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> While I'm not habitually guilty of any of these yet, I catch myself drifting towards them every now and then. There are moods when I just don't want to listen.
> 
> Like when she calls me on the way home from work and yaps at me.
> I hate talking on the phone, and I try to listen, but I'm wanting her to wrap it up quick.
> ...


Watching and paying CLOSE attention to yourself, learning/figuring yourself out is probably the KEY to successful marriage. And the only thing that's 100% within your control.

For example: you know you hate phones and struggle with listening while on it. 

Fix: embrace phone call when wife calls and pay CLOSE attention to what she says/communicates to you aka learn to ignore your hatred towards phones.

You would be amazed at the power of mind control and exercise!!!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Excellent list, assuming you have a good woman. 

My X was guilty of doing almost everything on that list.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

For those of you who'd rather not go to the link:

1. Stop doing the little things like holding her hand and looking into her eyes.

2. Don’t ask her questions or try to get to know her.

3. Don’t listen to her when she talks to you or even better yet, interrupt when she’s sharing her heart with corrections to her thinking and answers for her problems.

4. Don’t allow her to feel safe and relax into your love.

5. Take everything as an attack on your character and meet your woman with defensiveness and anger.

6. Don’t make her special or allow her to relax into knowing she’s your woman. (i.e. flirt with other women )

7. Make sex your be all- end all- expression of love.

8. Stop joking and making her laugh. 

9. Check out when you’re with her by using your phone constantly.

#1 - 3 are essential for me.


----------

